# Ariens 522 blown engine



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well here is my repair story. I have always wanted to get a snow blower and have been watching craigslist like a hawk to find one. I finally found an ariens 522 (2003 model) with a blown engine. The owner had lent it to a friend and they put straight gas and blown the 2 cycle engine. I got it for a pretty cheap price only because the body and everything else were in very good condition. I was able to find an engine to put in it and installed it myself in less than 2 hours. Would have taken a little less if I had all the right tools. I did some gas cleaning as well and got it to run on the 5th pull when the gas finally reached the carb. Since then it will always start on the first pull and works great. The only problem is I live in Pa and we have not even gotten enough snow to even try it out! 

Few weeks later I found another ariens 522 (1995 model) that nothing is wrong. Just needed to drain the old gas and put new gas in. So far I'm addicted to these things and Hopefully I don't have 2 more in the garage next winter


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you keep it up and you're going to be like micah and have a garage full of them


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you keep it up and you're going to be like micah and have a garage full of them


Yep for sure. I'm looking for a 2 stage now too. Not sure if I want to save up for a new ariens or just look for an older model. I want something made in the usa where I can actually find the parts and not something that If it breaks it goes to the trash.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would like to sell my craftsman and get an older airens or toro two stage 5-6 hp


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i would like to sell my craftsman and get an older airens or toro two stage 5-6 hp


Are the Craftsman any good? I have a local scrap yard that a lot of people drop off and I believe they might have one of the larger craftsman there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you know i really can't say. i bought my craftsman new in '03. its been used around six times and has never been out of my back yard because sears didn't set it up correctly. not knowing at the time i just put it back in the garage and got my toro 2450e to blow snow. last winter it was soo slow at work i found this forum and after reading some of the post i decided to check my craftsman only to find it was not set up properly. i learned alot about two stage snowblowers from the people on this forum but the snowless winter ment that i didn't get a chance to use it but i would still rather have a toro or airens


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Colored Eggs

I believe it depends on the model and Manufacturer..... believe most are MTD/Yard-man or Murray.

This list might help..for example prefix 854 is white farm Equipment or White...which I believe MTD now owns or is basically now an MTD Gold. 
358= poulan
316=MTD
316=Ryobi
536=AMF(murray owned by briggs and Stratton(Whom owns snapper, simplicity, murray, Brute) 
" =Noma(murray)
" = Western tool & Stamping
http://www.basco.com/Our%20Brands/

944=Husqvarna
987=Troy Built
990=Ford(not sure if snowblowers were made by them)
991=Lawnboy... whom rebadged Gilson snowblowers and now are owned by Toro(I heard limited parts available at toro for Gilsons/Lawnboys..)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you keep it up and you're going to be like micah and have a garage full of them


*I heard that William!! 
*And how many are in YOUR stable?? I believe I counted what, 7 now? ROFL
*Joe
*(I mis-counted it's 8.)
*
*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> *I heard that William!!*
> And how many are in YOUR stable?? I believe I counted what, 7 now? ROFL
> *Joe*
> (I mis-counted it's 8.)


 i was just hopeing that colored eggs wasn't paying any attention to my signature


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i was just hopeing that colored eggs wasn't paying any attention to my signature


O I saw it.  I just need to remember to leave room for the other toys in the garage. Reminds me, has anyone ever had a robin/Subaru engine on a snow blower. We have a go Kart with one and I had to get a part and one of there main parts warehouses is only a few hours away.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> O I saw it.  I just need to remember to leave room for the other toys in the garage. Reminds me, has anyone ever had a robin/Subaru engine on a snow blower. We have a go Kart with one and I had to get a part and one of there main parts warehouses is only a few hours away.


my garage is too small to worry about putting toys in it. my 1200 wing winters in my nieces garage, my 1500 wing hibernates in my neighbors garage, my cb450 resides in my ciousins garage, my 750f is at a friends , two of my 750's are at my sisters, and the crf70 clone is actually in my garage
sorry i'm no help with robin motors


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> my garage is too small to worry about putting toys in it. my 1200 wing winters in my nieces garage, my 1500 wing hibernates in my neighbors garage, my cb450 resides in my ciousins garage, my 750f is at a friends , two of my 750's are at my sisters, and the crf70 clone is actually in my garage
> sorry i'm no help with robin motors


I live over a 3 car garage. Only one is empty though for storage. My other one will reside with my grandparents so I don't need to cart around a snowblower every time I need to do there place.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Colored Eggs said:


> I live over a 3 car garage. Only one is empty though for storage. My other one will reside with my grandparents so I don't need to cart around a snowblower every time I need to do there place.


 i didn' and don't want to have to haul around snowblowers either so i have a ccr2000r at my sisters, i'm going to replace it with the ccr2450e thats in my garage. the powerlite is at my cousins, i'm going to take him the 2000r. i'm going to take the ccr3000e that i'm working on to my mom's, my buddy alexander who stays next door to her can use the snowblower if he needs it.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i didn' and don't want to have to haul around snowblowers either so i have a ccr2000r at my sisters, i'm going to replace it with the ccr2450e thats in my garage. the powerlite is at my cousins, i'm going to take him the 2000r. i'm going to take the ccr3000e that i'm working on to my mom's, my buddy alexander who stays next door to her can use the snowblower if he needs it.


That is a good way to do it for sure. My grandparents are about 20 mins away each way so it would have been quit a pain moving it back and forth. I'm still checking craigslist almost everyday to see if there is anything worth buying. Seen quite a few Honda the last few days.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Just wanted to give a little update on the Snowblower which I replaced the engine. We got a 1 inch +/-. it wasn't really worth taking the blower but I wanted to see what it was capable of doing. It started right on the first pull and I gave it a min to warm up. It did quick work of the concrete driveway. I didn't get to far of a throw because there was very little to pick up and the wind just blew most of it away before it hit the ground. It should throw far enough for what I need when I get enough snow for it to pick up.


----------



## LightBulb (Dec 22, 2012)

The ARIENS flappers are obsolete, in that they donut make them no more. *Too bad.* ARIENS has instead replaced them with entry level DUAL STAGE CRIPPLEWARE. C my vid: 

ARIENS 722 BLOWS CIRCLES AROUND THE ARIENS Sno-Tek
SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube

*My experience with the ARIENS 722 is that it is a powerful workhorse, and the 522 should be similar.* The Plastic flappers are lifetime warranty and seem to wear less quickly than rubber ones, esp CRAPSMAN. I am editing a video right now of it: Tear-down, retrofit and mods. Watch 4 it.

If yr 522 is like mine, then when the snow does come, fly at it! Hint: bend the upright from the governor shaft a little more AWAY from the engine to increase engine RPM and output. AND TAKE THE TIME TO MEASURE THE OIL MIX. Is yours 50:1? That should burn nice and clean. no one likes a smoky stinky machine.

And remember if lending a 2-cycle, ALWAYS include mixed gas....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> The ARIENS flappers are obsolete, in that they donut make them no more. *Too bad.* ARIENS has instead replaced them with entry level DUAL STAGE CRIPPLEWARE. C my vid:
> 
> ARIENS 722 BLOWS CIRCLES AROUND THE ARIENS Sno-Tek
> SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube
> ...


 when i took my sister my toro 2000r i also took a gas can with 1/2 gallon of pre mixed gas. i took one of my gas cans to my mom's over the summer to use for fuel for the toro i'm taking over there. if you're leaving a gas can always mark what its for so hopefully if someone else uses the snowblower they will use the correct fuel can


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

LightBulb said:


> The ARIENS flappers are obsolete, in that they donut make them no more. *Too bad.* ARIENS has instead replaced them with entry level DUAL STAGE CRIPPLEWARE. C my vid:
> 
> ARIENS 722 BLOWS CIRCLES AROUND THE ARIENS Sno-Tek
> SINGLE STAGE blows circles around ARIENS Sno-Tek - YouTube
> ...


Yep its a 50:1 the last time I looked. I think I saw somewhere where the 522 has the same engine as the 722 but they changed the carb or something to make it get a little more hp. (so they claim) The flappers on my 95 are still good and the 03 is not even near the replace mark. I actually got the engine replacement out of a craftman or mtd I believe. Its the same block just needed to use the origional carb and muffler. And the nice thing you can still get most of the parts for these ariens!


----------

